# what do people use under their saddle and why?



## stormox (30 October 2017)

For the past 2 years I have used a Lemieux saddle shaped sheepskin numnah, but I think my current  mare  gets too hot under her saddle, she  seems to want to rub and roll as soon as I dismount so I am trying a quilted saddle square which she seems to prefer.
Does everyone these days  use  some sort of padding under their saddle? Why? It seems to be a fairly modern trend.
What do you use and reason for choosing it please.


----------



## DabDab (30 October 2017)

I use thin quilted generally, but I do have a couple of half lined lambskin, generally for backing babies. I don't find they heat up much more in the lambskin I have to say, and horses who like a very stable feeling from the saddle seem to appreciate the lambskin. However, the vast majority of horses with a well fitting saddle prefer minimal bulk underneath it I've found, which stands to reason.

Sorry, bit of a ramble, not sure if I've answered your question or not


----------



## iknowmyvalue (30 October 2017)

I usually use a thin quilted numnah with a gel half pad. I find quilted numnahs easier to wash when they get dirty, and they are cheaper so I can have multiple ones to change around whilst washing the others. Gel pad was initially to stablilise saddle, but have found that horse now just prefers the feeling of it. I have a lambskin one which I use for hunting, as I think it is more comfortable, wicks the swear away better and provides some extra cushioning for the long day out (but I did get saddler to check he was happy of the fit of the saddle with it on, which he was). 

If you've been using a sheepskin numnah until now, I'd be concerned that your saddle might be too wide with a just thinner pad, so I'd want to get your saddler out to check it, or alternatively use a sheepskin half pad on top to mimic the normal bulk you have (though that might defeat the point of the exercise!)


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 October 2017)

I dont ever remember riding without something under the saddle. Ive got my ponys old faux wool one which is about 35yrs old.  I also remember using big square poly pads 20-30 years ago. There is a trend for thicker real sheepskins but I think pads now are better shaped. Old ones rarely accounted for a wither! 

I use Lemieux square GP pads and Griffin Nuumed GP half wool numnahs. Neither are particularly bulky and keep saddle clean underneath with a little extra padding. Their use is accounted for in the fitting.


----------



## Asha (30 October 2017)

I use the acavello gel pad. Purely because if it good enough for Charlotte, its good enough for me ! (yep, I'm a sucker for good marketing)  I bought one originally for one of mine that was a bit sensitive, he went so much better in it, they all use one now. Underneath that, I tend to use a standard saddle cloth.


----------



## Fiona (30 October 2017)

My connie and the pony have a thin quilt underneath as that's how their saddles were fitted, and they are both quite round.

OH's mare has a thicker polypad or shaped polypad under her saddle.  Her previous saddle she used a half sheep numnah as it filled in the hollows behind her withers, but with her new saddle it wasn't needed any more.

Fiona


----------



## Auslander (30 October 2017)

Lemieux pads mostly, with a sheepskin half pad. Saddle was fitted with the sheepskin, and a wider gullet used, as himself said he didn't really like the gullet width that technically fitted him


----------



## catembi (30 October 2017)

Lemieux half pad - saddler said to use one with the front riser shims until the muscle wastage at the front fills out.  Saddle sits beautifully with it.


----------



## blitznbobs (30 October 2017)

dressage saddle - Le mieux plain thin saddle pad... cos my saddle fits her well so nothing else is needed - on my jumping saddle nothing at all... it fits so close that a pad disturbs the fit and therefore I just have to clean my saddle more... if i put a pad under it it's too tight and she objects!


----------



## Shay (30 October 2017)

If the saddle is correctly fitted than anything other than a thin numnah / pad will alter that fit.  If you want to use a more padded piece then the saddle fit has to be altered to accommodate it.  However you can use more quilted pads to adapt a poorly fitted saddle as a short term measure - perhaps with a horse that has changed shape or whilst waiting for a better fitted saddle to arrive.

For me - I use what works.  I do like to use a gel or limpet pad for hunting  - probably to be honest because it makes me feel better about being on their backs for 5 - 7 hours!  I do prefer a sheepskin under a foam flocked saddle - especially if jumping over 1.10.  You don't need it under a wool flocked one but if you want to use it because it looks nice just fit the saddle to accommodate it.  I have endurance pads, super soft quilts and all sorts just to that I can get a saddle to comfortable on more or less anything in the short term.  But in the long term - made to measure and a thin 100% cotton numnah. I like high wither ones - but that is because most of the horses I have have been high withered so thats what  I'm used to.  I also prefer close contact - but if you have a 5 point breast plate and an airjacket already trying to get into the D ring (never mind the hip flask...) then having space for the numnah straps as well can be a bit much.


----------



## Jo1987 (30 October 2017)

I use old polypads for mine, saddle seems more secure, horse is happy, nice even sweat mark and no rubbing. 
If I use anything else, saddle seems tight or less stable? Im sure I could use any old pad on my other horses but polypads work best for current cob.


----------



## irishdraft (30 October 2017)

I use a lemieux quilted square for everyday and a morpheus lambswool for hunting


----------



## Sparemare (30 October 2017)

I use nothing.  Saddle fits well.


----------



## Pippity (30 October 2017)

Nuumed half-wool numnah, on the saddle fitter's advice. His saddle's the best fit we could manage, with the tree adjusted to his template, but he's an awkward shape and more comfortable with the thicker numnah.


----------



## NZJenny (30 October 2017)

Most horses want to rub and roll when the saddle comes off and sheepskin breaths well, so it is actually one of the coolest options, which is why it is favoured by endurance riders. 

Under my dressage saddle I use a Lemiux saddle pad, because they fit so well.  And under my trail (think western) saddle I use a Toklat Woolback pad, because western saddles are designed to have a thick pad and the Woolback is cool and comfortable.


----------



## Steerpike (31 October 2017)

I use Griffin nuumed wool endurance numnahs and fleece type lined lets ride numnahs for my horses, they keep the horses backs cooler, dry quickly between loops and as of yet never had a problem with rubs.


----------



## ozpoz (31 October 2017)

Nuumed half pad - nothing beats wool for comfort next to their skin.

edited to add: not because of saddle fit, because my saddle was fitted with the pad I always use in place!


----------



## ihatework (31 October 2017)

Saddlecloth - mostly the numed ones with thin wool layer, with a thin acavello gel


----------



## SpottyTB (31 October 2017)

Lemieux cc pad with the acavallo Gel pad on top for everyday and then sheepskin for hunting, as he is fully clipped and it can get cold out there!


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 October 2017)

If  the saddle fits well surely you should only have a thin pad ?  Anything thick will alter the fitting?


----------



## Casey76 (31 October 2017)

I use thin quilted pad with as little filling as possible, because that is how the saddle was fitted for Tartine

Blitz has a thin cotton square and a dead sheep half pad at the moment, as he lost some muscle during his enforced time off - as soon as he regains the muscle I'll put the dead sheep away again.


----------



## Annagain (31 October 2017)

Griffin Nuumed everyday high wither numnah (plain one with no sheepskin) in good old boring brown. It's what the saddler told me to use.


----------



## sbloom (31 October 2017)

I actually really like and recommend a good sheepskin pad - its main functions in my mind are to give a more compressible layer into which the horse's soft tissue can expand, and to wick away sweat and obviously cool the back, it doesn't WARM the back, and you'd not want it to, heat is damaging.  So, you can use all year round with confidence.

Most of the foams and gels are really unproven, check out The Truth Tack Review on Youtube, they are made from non-named materials so you can't check out how the material really performs, and some of the industry standard pads really aren't "all that".

Thin cotton is fine, polypads are okay, I think thin pads should be the type that are thin but dense, should almost stand up on their own, especially on roly poly shapes where you don't want any instability introduced.

If thicker than a thin pad then the saddle should be fitted to accommodate the pad, and even on the days you wash your dead sheep then you should be using a pretty thick pad to compensate.  Oh and sheepskin means medical grade robust sheepskin, wool fleece and merino lambskin aren't bad products but they don't do what sheepskin does.


----------



## stormox (31 October 2017)

sbloom said:



			I actually really like and recommend a good sheepskin pad - its main functions in my mind are to give a more compressible layer into which the horse's soft tissue can expand, and to wick away sweat and obviously cool the back, it doesn't WARM the back, and you'd not want it to, heat is damaging.  So, you can use all year round with confidence.

I assumed the lemieux sheepskin was.making her warm as she was sweaty under it but she isnt getting sweaty under the thinner pad, nor is the pad getting as damp as the sheepskin did.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sbloom (31 October 2017)

It's probably lambskin which won't wick in the same way as sheepskin, but it may say more about the construction of the pad overall, I have no idea.  But medical grade sheepskin is successful in preventing bedsores in big part because it draws heat away.  The Mattes pads that I stock will show less sweat under them than a cotton pad.


----------



## stormox (31 October 2017)

Yes it is lambskin. I didnt realise it had different properties than sheepskin. Thanks for that.


----------



## pansymouse (31 October 2017)

sbloom said:



			It's probably lambskin which won't wick in the same way as sheepskin.
		
Click to expand...

I'm very interested to know why they wick differently; as far as I'm aware the only difference between sheep and lambskin is the age of the sheep it came off.


----------



## NinjaPony (31 October 2017)

I use a plain cotton saddlepad in summer, and a plain cotton saddlepad with an eskadron sheepskin underlay in winter, purely because my sensitive grey connie rubs at the drop of a hat, particularly when clipped. The underlay is great because its so thin, so it doesn't bulk out the saddle too much, but touch wood he hasn't got rubs this year. Saddle has been fitted properly and never rubs in the summer, but he has very delicate skin and hyper-pigmentation so most things he own need some sort of soft padding including headcollars! So much for sturdy natives...


----------



## LeannePip (31 October 2017)

pansymouse said:



			I'm very interested to know why they wick differently; as far as I'm aware the only difference between sheep and lambskin is the age of the sheep it came off.
		
Click to expand...

yes same ^^

In the summer use lemieux pads/ saddle cloths on both my dressage and jump.  Jump saddle is currently fitted with a lemieux fluffy half pad as it improved the fit somewhat an i like the added padding for jumping.

In winter i use a PE half lined dressage square just to give a little more padding when she looses her summer covering and i've found all my normal saddle cloths to rub on the corners and back when shes clipped.


----------



## sbloom (31 October 2017)

Merino lambskin is shorter and a finer staple than proper sheepskin from a grown sheep, it will wick less (ie the volume of water it can hold, possibly even the rate at which is can absorb) and spread pressure less because of that.  Lambskin is not used medically.

ON another note what I didn't say is that you should always make sure that your sheepskin pad is not only made in one piece (some have seams in which you do not want as you can imagine) and also it should really be made symmetrically from the sheep, with each panel cut from either side of the centre line, so they match as closely as possible in structure, direction of hair growth etc.  Cheaper ones will be cut with more than two panels coming from each sheepskin and not be symmetrical, and you can see why a good sheepskin pad is expensive.


----------



## nikkimariet (31 October 2017)

Mostly thin quilted, my saddles are fitted this way. Nova has a half pad too as he is growing and using Figs saddle for now.

I love matchy so I have rather a few. They're £ but I love the PS of Sweden stuff, the pads just don't move (plus wear well and don't rub). And with a sharp horse and a sometimes sharp 3yo it's important that nothing slips!!!


----------



## Asha (31 October 2017)

nikkimariet said:



			Mostly thin quilted, my saddles are fitted this way. Nova has a half pad too as he is growing and using Figs saddle for now.

I love matchy so I have rather a few. They're £ but I love the PS of Sweden stuff, the pads just don't move (plus wear well and don't rub). And with a sharp horse and a sometimes sharp 3yo it's important that nothing slips!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a PS of Sweden pad , most expensive one I&#8217;ve bought , but it gets used the most and washes so well. Gorgeous pad .


----------



## Ceriann (31 October 2017)

I'm currently usinga PE half lined square pad - she doesn't sweat in it and I like the idea of the additional weight dispersion.  In summer I tend to use the thinner square pads - my Lemieux GP pad moves which is annoying!  I have a Lemieux sheepskin half pad which I have to tide us over if needed before saddler comes but have t used it to date!


----------



## Alibear (31 October 2017)

And now I'm confused as I've just ordered what's advertised as a medical grade lamb skin pad? CHRIST Lammfelle is the make.


----------



## pansymouse (31 October 2017)

sbloom said:



			Merino lambskin is shorter and a finer staple than proper sheepskin from a grown sheep, it will wick less (ie the volume of water it can hold, possibly even the rate at which is can absorb) and spread pressure less because of that.  Lambskin is not used medically.
.
		
Click to expand...

Merino is a long wool sheep so would clearly have to be trimmed for pad use. I'm still not convinced on the superior wicking qualities of lambskin; I will consult my fellow spinners and sheep experts to see what they think.


----------



## amandaco2 (31 October 2017)

Not read all responses but I usually use a horse under my saddle (sorry too tempting!!)


----------



## SpottyMare (31 October 2017)

sbloom said:



			It's probably lambskin which won't wick in the same way as sheepskin, but it may say more about the construction of the pad overall, I have no idea.  But medical grade sheepskin is successful in preventing bedsores in big part because it draws heat away.  The Mattes pads that I stock will show less sweat under them than a cotton pad.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a western saddle off ebay and when I went to pick it up the seller very kindly decided to include her mattes pad.  I'd never heard of them, but am now a convert as the horse seems to love it.  It does seem to wick away sweat much better than any of the pads I use under english saddles (thin cotton quilted), but the saddles fit too well to put anything thicker underneath...


----------



## sbloom (2 November 2017)

Alibear said:



			And now I'm confused as I've just ordered what's advertised as a medical grade lamb skin pad? CHRIST Lammfelle is the make.
		
Click to expand...

If it's medical grade then you're all good, the Germans use the lammfell which seems to be interchangeable between sheep and lambskin.


----------



## ycbm (2 November 2017)

sbloom said:



			ON another note what I didn't say is that you should always make sure that your sheepskin pad is not only made in one piece (some have seams in which you do not want as you can imagine) and also it should really be made symmetrically from the sheep, with each panel cut from either side of the centre line, so they match as closely as possible in structure, direction of hair growth etc.  Cheaper ones will be cut with more than two panels coming from each sheepskin and not be symmetrical, and you can see why a good sheepskin pad is expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I took a cheap half pad apart once and it was made up of at least seventy tiny pieces sewn together.

I'm with the Nuumed half wool people. I started using them because some horses can feel the airbag overlap in WOW saddles, and I like the sweat absorption properties.

I hate the amount of hair that gets into the washing machine and having to bag them to wash them. But I think I have found a cure after a friend recommended me to use a Velcro brush after every use.


----------



## catkin (2 November 2017)

ycbm said:



			I took a cheap half pad apart once and it was made up of at least seventy tiny pieces sewn together.
		
Click to expand...

I had a not-so-cheap brand-name one with seams!!!! Not good.

I use either a plain old sheepskin or a mattes pad if I want a thin one. 
IIRC the mattes pads have a thin layer of felt rather than foam in the quilting?


----------



## claracanter (2 November 2017)

I use one of these

https://www.amirashop.co.uk/acatalo...-Lambskin-Underlay-AE561821.html#.WfrbWa2cbVo

with a light numnah over the top.

 Why do half pads go between saddle and saddle cloth, surely horse doesn't get the benefit of the lambskin or sheepskin that way?


----------



## sbloom (2 November 2017)

catkin said:



			I had a not-so-cheap brand-name one with seams!!!! Not good.

I use either a plain old sheepskin or a mattes pad if I want a thin one. 
IIRC the mattes pads have a thin layer of felt rather than foam in the quilting?
		
Click to expand...


IMO all the best numnahs have a thin layer of felt, I think I probably already said (as I am want to do ) that they should almost be able to stand up on their own.

And I agree with you claracanter, sheepskin only has limited shock absorption qualities, it does spread pressure, but a huge amount of the benefit is the heat dissipation, including sweat.  So yes, having a cotton pad under is a complete waste and seems to simply mean people can use more matchy matchy and not have the hassle of washing a sheepskin (by the way, use leather wash people, sheepskin is leather, not just wool).

Mattes make a complete system - half pad with no upper trim, and a square to go over the top that has the trim around the saddle, they can be clipped together AND attached to the saddle, so very stable.  Personally I recommend half lined pads and numnahs, or the use of a half pad alone.


----------



## catkin (2 November 2017)

sbloom said:



			IMO all the best numnahs have a thin layer of felt, I think I probably already said (as I am want to do ) that they should almost be able to stand up on their own.
		
Click to expand...

Which ones are made with felt? - how do we find out? (I'm already the customer-from-hell as I ask so many questions........). I'm happy with the ones I've got but they will wear out and be nice to have some ideas when I get round to replacing them.


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 November 2017)

As a child most of our numnahs were made of felt. Similar to the kind that go under western saddles but in a numnah shape rather than a square pad. I have a friend who still uses them on her horses as she prefers them to modern fabrics.


----------



## Alibear (2 November 2017)

sbloom said:



			If it's medical grade then you're all good, the Germans use the lammfell which seems to be interchangeable between sheep and lambskin.
		
Click to expand...

Phew thanks for answering, hopefully it will work out OK then.


----------



## DD (2 November 2017)

a cheapo cotton numnah coz its easier to chuck that in the washing machine than keep cleaning the underneath of my saddle.
#


----------



## pansymouse (2 November 2017)

My saddle fitter recommends natural  fibres and as thin as possible; I use cotton just to protect the underside of my saddle which is wool serge from sweat.

Just a note on felt - it must be wool felt which is not cheap and is hard to get hold of.  I'm going to make myself a felt numnah this winter (as well as a bespoke hackamore bridle...) - good job it's too dark to ride in the evening or I won't have time to sleep


----------



## sbloom (2 November 2017)

catkin said:



			Which ones are made with felt? - how do we find out? (I'm already the customer-from-hell as I ask so many questions........). I'm happy with the ones I've got but they will wear out and be nice to have some ideas when I get round to replacing them.
		
Click to expand...

If they have felt inside then they are stiff...hence the stand up on their own comments.  I stock Mattes, I think HKM are stiff, Keiffer always used to be, there will be others.

Again I'd recommend any of you looking at materials for shock absorption under saddles, which after all is the main reason we'd use something other than just a thin cotton numnah, to look at The Truth Tack Review on YouTube.


----------



## MuffettMischief (2 November 2017)

I really like the look on the new Husk saddle pads. My mare gets really hot very quickly (hot headed!) and she lathers up under her poly pad on a warm day!


----------



## Reacher (2 November 2017)

I have a Nuumed half lined wool and also a full lined. On the basis they  are wicking without adding bulk and wash easily.
Also have Nuumed wool girth cover, horse is starting to look like Del Boy !


----------



## nikkimariet (2 November 2017)

Asha said:



			I have a PS of Sweden pad , most expensive one Ive bought , but it gets used the most and washes so well. Gorgeous pad .
		
Click to expand...

Same! Out of all my matchy I would always keep my PS pads


----------

